# "Classic" Desert Eagle available



## Omar B (Aug 17, 2011)

Came across this just now and thought I should share it.  I wouldnt get one, but I still think it's a pretty special peice of machinery.

These "classics" are made in Mich. but are using IWI parts from Israel.  I guess they will be available till they burn out the stock and by then they hopefully be up and running in Mich.  I still think they are slacking on starting the ball rolling on the manufacture.

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2011/08/12/magnum-research-iwi-classic-desert-eagle/


----------

